# [SOLVED] Stuck on &quot;Please wait&quot; screen or &quot;Configuring windows. Do not turn off your



## arrenzoperea (Jul 24, 2013)

*[SOLVED] Stuck on &quot;Please wait&quot; screen or &quot;Configuring windows. Do not turn off your*

I am running Windows 8 64 bit

Apparently I scanned my system using full system scan (AVAST) and left my computer on thinking it would take for many hours. When I came back, my computer automatically shutdown because it was left standby for about 4 hours. I don't know if the scan was finished. When I try to boot, the screen gets stuck on "please wait" screen or "configuring windows. Do not turn off your computer". 

I already tried going to System Recovery Options screen, then going to Troubleshoot, then Advanced Options, but I tried everything there and still the issue persists even when I tried to boot in safe mode. I tried going to command prompt, and type sfc/ scannow but it says it can't scan right now. I also tried chkdsk / R but it says the same. I don't know how to run cmd as administrator from the System Recovery Options.

So now I tried to use system restore but I am stuck to the windows logo for about 1 and half hour. I don't know if I should wait for this or it is already stuck. In other forums I read, they used system restore with only the "C:" disk group connected. Should I also do this?

I am thinking to remove AVAST or somehow disable it. 

Please help me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Do you have your Windows 8 CD?


----------



## arrenzoperea (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*

Ni I don't have it..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*

Can you boot into Advanced Boot Options after pressing F8 during startup?


----------



## arrenzoperea (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*

No. I can get into Advanced Boot Options only by chance when I force restart my computer. Pressing F8 does not work.


----------



## arrenzoperea (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*

(Update)

I gave up waiting on the windows logo screen after system restore.

On startup, I can access the setup utility and from there I can choose Boot Options.. But if I disable one of them, nothing happens


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*

Is there a recovery drive?


----------



## arrenzoperea (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Can you boot into Advanced Boot Options after pressing F8 during startup?


After I have gone to Advanced Boot Options, what should I choose?


----------



## arrenzoperea (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Is there a recovery drive?


I don't have a recovery drive


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*

Do you see a restore or recovery option?


----------



## arrenzoperea (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Do you see a restore or recovery option?


All I can see is System Restore, System Image Recovery, Automatic Repair, Command Prompt, Startup Settings

If I choose System Restore, I got stuck on the windows logo screen.
Automatic Repair does nothing. I already tried all the options in Startup Settings but nothing works.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*



> System Image Recovery,


This is your recovery to Factory Defualts
What is the make and model# of your computer? All modern name brand computer (Dell, HP etc) come with a Recovery Partition, that is why you don't have a Windows disc. 
You can also download the ISO image for *Seatools *in my signature and burn the image to CD using* IMGBurn *also in my signature and boot off of the newly created CD and run the Short and Long test on the drive. If either test fails, the HDD needs to be replaced.


----------



## arrenzoperea (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*



spunk.funk said:


> This is your recovery to Factory Defualts
> What is the make and model# of your computer? All modern name brand computer (Dell, HP etc) come with a Recovery Partition, that is why you don't have a Windows disc.
> You can also download the ISO image for *Seatools *in my signature and burn the image to CD using* IMGBurn *also in my signature and boot off of the newly created CD and run the Short and Long test on the drive. If either test fails, the HDD needs to be replaced.


My computer is custom build. So I need to boot using the CD? Am I right? Too bad I don't even have DVD drive.


----------



## arrenzoperea (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*

(Update)

Instead of burning to CD, I burned it to USB. Then I boot using the USB. It says remove other devices and press any key. And it just continues to the windows logo and then to the "please wait" screen


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*

Have you tried to select Automatic Repair?


----------



## arrenzoperea (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Have you tried to select Automatic Repair?


Yes, but it says cannot repair. Nothing happens


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*

Do you know if you have your Windows 8 CD around somewhere?

It may be your only way to fix this issue.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*



> I boot using the USB. It says remove other devices and press any key


You did not make your USB Flash bootable. What source did you use for Windows? Was it a DVD or was it an ISO image? 
What software did you use to make your USB Flash drive? If you have an ISO image of Windows 8, try the Microsoft Tool to create your USB Flash drive.


----------



## arrenzoperea (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*



spunk.funk said:


> You did not make your USB Flash bootable. What source did you use for Windows? Was it a DVD or was it an ISO image?
> What software did you use to make your USB Flash drive? If you have an ISO image of Windows 8, try the Microsoft Tool to create your USB Flash drive.


I think my source for Windows is an ISO image. I used "ISOtoUSB.exe" to burn the ISO to the USB. Sorry but how do you make it bootable?

Once I have burned the ISO image of Windows 8 to a USB, how will it fix my problem?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*

In *ISOtoUSB* there is a check box for *Bootable*, if it's not checked it will not boot. This software works OK for other bootable ISO's but for a Microsoft OS the Microsoft Tool works flawlessly


----------



## arrenzoperea (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*



spunk.funk said:


> In *ISOtoUSB* there is a check box for *Bootable*, if it's not checked it will not boot. This software works OK for other bootable ISO's but for a Microsoft OS the Microsoft Tool works flawlessly


If using the windows 8 iso burned on the USB to boot, what will be the process to fix the problem?


----------



## arrenzoperea (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Do you know if you have your Windows 8 CD around somewhere?
> 
> It may be your only way to fix this issue.


How will I fix the problem using the windows 8 cd?


----------



## arrenzoperea (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*

(Update)

I have done booting using windows 8 cd, and tried repair options. After choosing Automatic Repair, still it says "cannot repair right now". I tried refreshing option, and after refreshing, preparing, and then rebooting, I am now stuck on the welcome screen/windows logo screen


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*

If Startup repair has failed then a full factory reset may be the best way to go.


----------



## arrenzoperea (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen or "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your compu*

(Update) Problem solved

I would like to share how I solved the problem. I was able to boot using the windows 8 cd and at the window that asks the language of the windows 8 to be installed, you can see below "Repair computer"

After clicking this, it automatically prompts me to the advanced boot settings. First I tried automatic repair but it says the same, "..can not repair right now.."
So I tried the option "Refreshing the pc". I waited for some minutes for the refreshing to be done and after the process, it was no longer hanging on please wait screen during startup.

After logging in, programs I installed were removed. In the local disk files, there is a new folder "windows.old" showing all the programs I have from the previous system. Re-installing programs is an easy task and the best thing is I have my computer back.

My deepest gratitude for those who helped me. Thank you!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Stuck on &quot;Please wait&quot; screen or &quot;Configuring windows. Do not turn off y*

Glad you got it solved and thanks for sharing how to fixed it!


----------

